# TOTALLY spanged without meaning to!



## Jaguwar

So my boyfriend and I strapped our gear on our backs and set out on a trek yesterday. Didn't quite make our goal for a variety of reasons I won't get into right now, but we had a great time. 

On the way back, we stopped at a Dollar General to pick up some water and a few other things, intending to continue along a different path. We come back out, distribute the load, and just kind of sit down next to our packs, gathering the strength and courage to shoulder them again and go on our way. 

"We look like home bums," I say as we sit. 
"We totally do! "he replies. 

Less than five minutes later, this woman comes out of the store. 

" You like tuna and crackers? "she asks, and proceeds to take out two pouches of tuna (thank you for thinking smart, ma'am, though we did have can openers) and a box of Entertainment crackers. 

" Yes ma'am! " we say, reaching for the goods. As she hands it over, I realize she's also giving us a $5 bill! 

"Thank you! God bless you! Happy Memorial Day!" we say, both grateful and somewhat amused. We're amused in part because of she'd been paying attention she might've realised we were sporting some pretty nice gear for bums! 

And that is how we spanged for the first time without even trying. 

God bless the generous in spirit!


----------



## Tude

Nice!!!!


----------



## angerisagift

Random Acts of Kindness r Awesome!!!! sometimes all u need 2 know everything is going to b A-OK


----------



## Tude

angerisagift said:


> Random Acts of Kindness r Awesome!!!! sometimes all u need 2 know everything is going to b A-OK



Perfectly stated - Random acts of kinniess - awesome!!


----------



## angerisagift

Tude said:


> Perfectly stated - Random acts of kinniess - awesome!!


thx y make some1 frown if u can make them HAPPY HAPPY . unless they r a dick then totally kick them in the balls


----------



## Jaguwar

@angerisagift indeed! I think it gave us both confidence we can make this happen as we want to, as well.


----------



## angerisagift

@Jaguwar awesome GL


----------



## Jaguwar

Thank you, we'll take it!


----------



## Anagor

Similar happened to me a few times. Was offered a bag of chinese food in Eindhoven, some additional food at a KFC in London and made 1 pound while sitting in front of a shop drinking cider at night in Bristol.


----------



## angerisagift

Anagor said:


> Similar happened to me a few times. Was offered a bag of chinese food in Eindhoven, some additional food at a KFC in London and made 1 pound while sitting in front of a shop drinking cider at night in Bristol.


sweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Jaguwar

Hehe that's great stuff right there!


----------



## angerisagift

yeah i like RAK and paying it 4ward like when i was homeless in Loveland and Florida had a few ppl just hand me/ask me if i needed anything. kind of y i am in Greeley now. i was in need of some boots and looking to barter labor like moving shit/yard work/etc and they just invited me to live with them, so i house/pet sit/take care of the yard/house and babysit their son etc etc


----------



## Jaguwar

That's pretty sweet, actually. People can be so generous, just because.


----------



## cultofsam

I was sitting out in front of publix one day in Florida, money in the bank and everything. Sitting next to my Alice Pack and some lady comes up and hands me a bible with a 20$ bill in it.


----------



## angerisagift

cultofsam said:


> I was sitting out in front of publix one day in Florida, money in the bank and everything. Sitting next to my Alice Pack and some lady comes up and hands me a bible with a 20$ bill in it.


nice!!


----------



## iamwhatiam

this happens to me all the time when have my pack with me. I won't even be busking/spanging....just sitting there with my gear outside of a store and someone will come up to ask where I'm going and kick down some money/beer/whatevs. I also knew a guy that would strap his cardboard sign to the outside of his pack while he walked along the highway/town. it read something like "traveling. food and hugs appreciated". I think he seemed to do well with that tactic


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

@Jaguwar...what an awesome post! Love reading stories like this!!!


----------



## Trvshwvng

Nice one! Impromptu spanges are great and youll get them pretty often. My wife got offered a plane ticket in Walgreens, however that day was booked up. If anyone can beat that'n I wanna hear it.

@iamwhatiam I had my sign clipped to my pack today and a restaurant owners took me to his place and hooked it up. It works.


----------



## angerisagift

Trvshwvng said:


> Nice one! Impromptu spanges are great and youll get them pretty often. My wife got offered a plane ticket in Walgreens, however that day was booked up. If anyone can beat that'n I wanna hear it.
> 
> @iamwhatiam I had my sign clipped to my pack today and a restaurant owners took me to his place and hooked it up. It works.


well when i use to playing poker online on PurePlay . i got a roundtrip plane tix from Melbourne,Fl to Montgomery,AL and back. it was cool hungout for almost a week saw Hank Williams Grave and stuff. then 4 christmas she got me this Samsung notebook, so i could b mobile and not have to use library computers.product plug Samsung products r like the Timex of electronics.imo. hot/humid/rain in Florida to freezing temps in Colorado and it is still kicking


----------



## Trvshwvng

Now that's a spange.


----------



## angerisagift

Trvshwvng said:


> Now that's a spange.


it was pretty epic, brother. it started with her being in Pensacola earlier that year and i says that next time let me know bcuz i would just hitch to Pensacola from Melbourne and then next day or 2 day( i think) i got an email with an eTicket from Delta. it was surreal at the time


----------



## JWieger

When I used to work as a street performer in Vegas last year for a little while me and a friend stopped at a In-and-Out burger on the way to my camp spot, as he went in to get some food, I sat outside at one of the tables. Had a Brit couple come over and ask me how I was doing, if I was homeless, gave them my story, then they gave me $40.


----------



## angerisagift

JWieger said:


> When I used to work as a street performer in Vegas last year for a little while me and a friend stopped at a In-and-Out burger on the way to my camp spot, as he went in to get some food, I sat outside at one of the tables. Had a Brit couple come over and ask me how I was doing, if I was homeless, gave them my story, then they gave me $40.


nice. random acts of kindness r AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## MolotovMocktail

One time my friend and I were sitting on the sidewalk outside a bakery waiting for another friend when a woman came out of the bakery and asked "Do you want a cupcake?" My friend and I were kind of confused but we said sure and she gave us a cupcake. Good times.


----------



## angerisagift

MolotovMocktail said:


> One time my friend and I were sitting on the sidewalk outside a bakery waiting for another friend when a woman came out of the bakery and asked "Do you want a cupcake?" My friend and I were kind of confused but we said sure and she gave us a cupcake. Good times.


SWEEEEEEEET!! i did it today with this homeless dude( well assuming it is sunny as fuck and wearing like a sweater shirt and a jacket and abackpack/sleeping pad) bought my new buddy a rodeo burger at BK


----------



## angerisagift

but then again ppl drop off cans of soda and bottle water when i am sign spinning ,so just paying it forward.


----------



## MolotovMocktail

Just remembered another time I got a kickdown without asking. I used to work for a marketing company stapling posters onto telephone poles. One day while I was out postering, a woman came up to me and said "Would you accept two dollars?" I thought she was trying to buy one of the posters from me so I said "For?" She shrugged and said "I don't know, beer or food or something." and handed me two dollars. It was super weird because I was obviously working and was in a neighborhood full of people flying signs for money and food and she gave me money and told me to use it for beer.


----------



## Mankini

What are you doin in Greeley? I've spent more time in and around Denver the past 15 years than I care to remember.


----------



## angerisagift

voodoochile76 said:


> What are you doin in Greeley? I've spent more time in and around Denver the past 15 years than I care to remember.


just working really and enjoying the company of my "new fam" ( the ppl i met thou CL)


----------



## angerisagift

ooooooooooops thru [HASHTAG]#fuckingtypos[/HASHTAG]


----------

